# More split grips



## jkbirocz (Apr 16, 2008)

Well I had a few too many the other night and noticed how much better my split grip rods looked sitting next my girlfriend's rod. It was originally a shimano scimitar/sedona combo. But she has upgraded to a BPS wide spool reel. So I started cutting the cork with my pocket knives, because I couldnt' find any razor blades. Anyway I will save you the story, needless to say I started making her rod a split grip before I asked her if I could do it. I hope she likes it. I have a few more cuts on my fingers. I think it looks pretty nice, and it feels much better. :? 







PS, my two roommates gave me their rods to do....I see many more cuts in my future.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 16, 2008)

You are out of control!

Stay away from my rods :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

But that does look sweet! 

New Business
*Jakes Customized Rods*


----------



## E-Rawk (Apr 16, 2008)

I've got a split grip on my cheapo rod and I have to say I'm impressed with it. Though I haven't even hooked a fish to see how it handles. 





Here's the cheapo Zebco 20/20 the wife got me a while back to get me back into fishing.

Sadly, this is what I've caught all my fish(bluegill) on this year so far:


----------



## Jim (Apr 16, 2008)

E-rawk,
Whatever works right?


Below are the fish I have caught this year:



















:LOL2:


----------



## E-Rawk (Apr 16, 2008)

Yeah the wife's rod was already rigged with a bobber setup and I decided to work the artificial stuff form my rod/reel. Needless to say I'm tempted to go buy my own pink fishing rod or just steal my youngest's princess pole and see if that helps.


----------



## slim357 (Apr 16, 2008)

Looks good to me, ive only done that with one rod, which I ended up using a rod wrap on, mostly cuz I sucked it up while removing the cork


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Apr 16, 2008)

It looks like the rod was made like that. Nice job cleaning it up


----------



## slabmaster (Apr 16, 2008)

Jim said:


> E-rawk,
> Whatever works right?
> 
> 
> ...


major insanity would have set in on me by now. i've got flood water all around me and catfish fever has set in. nice split grips by the way. was there any glue on the blank where you removed the cork?


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 16, 2008)

Good job on the cork removal. The rod looks good! 8)


----------



## jkbirocz (Apr 18, 2008)

This is the 6th rod I did this to. This particular rod had the smallest amount of glue under the cork, gluing it onto the blank. The st. croix I did had the most. I am woking on an uglystick lite and a berkley cherrywood for my two roommates. the uglystick is turning out well, unfortunately I had not realized the cherrywood was a foam handle with cork venier. It is still looking good, but the foam is a pain to sand/shape.


----------



## Bubba (Apr 18, 2008)

That actually looks really good! I may have to try some experimenting on my Bionic Blade. 

Any tips on forming/shaping the cork?


----------



## jkbirocz (Apr 18, 2008)

I use a razor balde to roughly shape it....in this case I used a dull knife. Once I get the rough shape cut out I start with a small fine file and start shaping. I then use 220 then 400 on the cork handle to get the final shape. The biggest tip I have is to cut less with the knife and sand more. You will cut into hard pockets into the cork, or brittle spots, which you have to be careful with or the cork will chip out. If you sand more and take your time you will get a much nicer end result. 

Bubba, you should definately give it a shot, it is not hard, it just tedious. I am in love with my 9 or 10 year old st. croix premier that I did. It is like a new rod. I know some people do not like the looks of split grips, or don't feel that it enhances the rod at all, but I love them. I will not buy another bass rod without them. 

PS thankfully my girlfriend likes her rod. She said she doesn't feel any benefit yet, but she has only casted one lure, that overweighted her rod, with it so far. I casted it, and I liked it. The comfort and benefits have a lot to do with the way you hold and cast the rod.


----------



## Bubba (Apr 18, 2008)

jkbirocz said:


> I use a razor balde to roughly shape it....in this case I used a dull knife. Once I get the rough shape cut out I start with a small fine file and start shaping. I then use 220 then 400 on the cork handle to get the final shape. The biggest tip I have is to cut less with the knife and sand more. You will cut into hard pockets into the cork, or brittle spots, which you have to be careful with or the cork will chip out. If you sand more and take your time you will get a much nicer end result.
> 
> Bubba, you should definately give it a shot, it is not hard, it just tedious. I am in love with my 9 or 10 year old st. croix premier that I did. It is like a new rod. I know some people do not like the looks of split grips, or don't feel that it enhances the rod at all, but I love them. I will not buy another bass rod without them.
> 
> PS thankfully my girlfriend likes her rod. She said she doesn't feel any benefit yet, but she has only casted one lure, that overweighted her rod, with it so far. I casted it, and I liked it. The comfort and benefits have a lot to do with the way you hold and cast the rod.




Thanks. I'll definetly take my time as the rod i'm planning on doing is the one I fish rivers with 100% of the time, and the lakes about 50%...haha. I think I should be able to do it though, I usually got a pretty good hand at stuff like that. 

But i'm like you, I've never fished with one, but from what i've felt of rods with the split grip, I really like the feel of them. I may even try to "narrow" down the rest of my handle cuz Bionic Blades(and a few other BPS rods) have kind of a "fat" handle....but i'll make sure I pull off the split grip first. :lol:


----------

